# No Sound on PClinuxOS



## blueskyguy007 (Nov 16, 2007)

First off thank you for anyone that helps me on this. I just recently installed PCLinuxOS from a liveCD onto my families computer. Pior to installing it, the sound worked fine using the bootcd but now that i have installed it to a partitioned part of the drive (i still have WinME on other half)..the sound wont work..I'm not sure of the model number of this computer but it's an older 2001 compaq presario desktop..here is the read out of the lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
00:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 04)
00:04.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem (Worldwi de) (rev 08)
00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation SMC2-1211TX (rev 10)
00:14.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22 )
00:14.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/ C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)
00:14.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)
00:14.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)
00:14.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (re v a1)

once again thank you for your help


----------



## ncsu1983 (Jan 31, 2008)

blueskyguy007 said:


> First off thank you for anyone that helps me on this...here is the read out of the lspci
> 
> 00:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 04)
> .
> ...


I may be wrong, but it looks like you have 2 conflicting audio controllers. Open Konsole and type

```
lsmod | egrep '(snd)|(Module)'
```
What do you get?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening Gentlemen, yes ncsu1983, it looks like AC97 onboard sound and also a soundcard fitted.
Might need to disable the onboard sound in BIOS.

Which sound is being used in W-ME? 

Interesting problem, usually PCLOS will make most sounds sytems function initially.

I really like PCLOS, good choice there.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Ginux (Feb 28, 2008)

I had that same problem all I did was create a new account transfer all the file from my previous account and the problem was fix. Now I got a new problem where my keyboard is not functioning well. Whenever I wanna type anything I have to press is really hard for it to work sometimes it locks up. Any solutions will be accepted


----------



## canibus (Apr 12, 2007)

do you have the speakers pluged into the pci card 

instead of the onboard??? last week i went to check

out a pc and this is what was wrong..


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

This may sound stupid, but make sure that the volume is turned up in the mixer.


----------

